# Ilfracombe Radio



## RobertM (Feb 20, 2009)

For those interested in UK stations I have added 3 pictures taken at Ilfracombe Museum of an operating desk and display of radio bits from Ilfracombe Radio.

From the front page at www.coastalradio.org.uk just click on United Kingdom Coastal Stations then click on Ilfracombe Radio.

If any members of the list have pictures of ANY coastal station either operational or closed then I would love to add them to the web site.

Thanks


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Robert,

those brought back some memories. Sat at that WT point a good few times.
The photo of the fellow with the pipe looks like Cleeve Gregory but cant be sure as a little small. We had a great view over the Bristol Channel on a fine day.
Unfortunately as normal never took any photos so cant help with that.

Hawkey01


----------



## RobertM (Feb 20, 2009)

This link may be of interest then:-
http://www.ariel.org.uk/oralhistory.htm


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

It really is a mess, isn't it....

We have gone from a serious coast radio network, with BIG antennas, high powered transmitters, operated by professionals.....to....a debacle.

Just the same in Oz.

Makes you sick.

SOLAS....ha ha ha!

What a bloody joke.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Robert,

yes I recognise the guys from the first photo. Spent two years there back in 84 when we were in the throws of DOC. The initial idea was that the main control would be at GKA with a few guys at the other stations. So they wanted some of us to have local knowledge of various stations. It never happened that way but I still enjoyed my time there and at other coast stations.

Hawkey01


----------



## RobertM (Feb 20, 2009)

Have a look at this reference Adelaide Radio. It's conversion to VK5CRS

http://www.coastalradio.org.uk/worldcoastal/vk5crs/vk5crs.htm

Or the UK way with this picture of what happened to much of the kit at Niton Radio

http://www.coastalradio.org.uk/ukstations/niton/scrap.jpg


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes, VIA is now a ham station, and South Australia's coast radio services are provided from the desert....


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

These were 'real' transmitters. The first thumbnail is the standard 50's GPO transmitter - known as the W5. It was a WT and DSB RT transmitter with all available frequencies. They were selected by the huge Geipel relays that you can see. The PA valves are about 2 feet tall. I still have one !

On nights at GKZ, we could work into the Medi quite easily. The replacement single frequency SSB transmitter - thumbnail 2 - didn't seem to be able to do that. There's progress for you.

David
+


----------



## Robert B. (Sep 23, 2008)

I remember seeing the MF TX some years ago at the museum and thinking of the Coastal Radio site, glad somebody has finally got some pictures. It is interesting to see that the TX is only part complete and being used as a display cabinet.

As an aside, my step mums' dad (himself a radio amateur) almost bought the site after it closed, but the wife put her foot down. Too exposed and a lack of mains water where the reasons, I think. Shame. I would rather enjoy the use of that mast now.

Robs/M6GLD


----------



## sparks69 (Dec 18, 2005)

Always remember sitting at anchor in the Bristol Channel listening to a foreign gentleman trying to raise IL FRAK COM BE RADIO on 2182 in the late evening and getting a reply from a ship in the Black Sea telling him how to pronounce GIL properly !!
In the end the ship in the Black Sea called GIL and relayed his traffic.
The skips were in that night !


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

The skips were in on the evening of 9 March 1961 when I sailed from Avonmouth to Cardiff on my first solo trip in the radio room of Joe Constantine's "Lochwood". But not in a favourable way. I raised GIL with my QTO TR without trouble from just outside the Avonmouth locks but couldn't raise the Cardiff pilots on 2182 kHz at any time during the crossing. 

When we arrived in Cardiff later that night, there was no sign of any response on 500 from GIL so I sent my QTP TR to GKM.


----------



## Alan Norman (Dec 31, 2015)

I was an operator at Ilfracombe Radio from 1965 until 1986. I left and took redundancy just before it closed. I have lots of happy memories of working there. Heavy snowfall in the winter of 1979 meant that we were trapped at the station for 3 days, cut off with meagre food supplies, which would have been ok but we sheltered about 10 other people who had also been stranded. Throughout the station carried on operating!!


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Glad to see you here Alan.

As I posted some years back - very happy memories of GIL. I of course had the pleasure! of Cleeve and Mike at GKA after the closure. I know you did not fancy it. Are you still playing the organ?
Is Wally still around? suppose he is too old now to be doing his flying instructing at Dunkerswell.

Neville Edwards.


----------

